# Mein erster Miniteich



## ustrami (25. Apr. 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Name ist Andrea, bin 55 Jahre, verheiratet und habe 4 grosse Hunde, eigenes Haus und nun den Startschuss für einen Miniteich gegeben
Mein Exmann hatte früher 2 Teiche mit Fischbesatz, aber da hatte ich kaum Anteil dran.
Im Prinzip absoluter Laie auf dem Gebiet......möchte aber so wenig wie möglich (am besten gar nichts) falsch machen.
Mein Wunsch war ein kleines Biotop in einem grossen Traktorreifen, wir wohnen zwar absolut auf dem Land aber die grossen Treckerreifen sind dann doch nicht so einfach zu bekommen..
Also haben wir gestern spontan eine Fertigwanne von ca. 145 cm x 112 cm x 45 cm geholt.......
Grösser sollte es auch nicht sein.
Tiere möchte ich sowieso nicht darin halten da ich keinem zumuten möchte in dieser kleinen Welt zu leben....
Wir haben ein Solarpanel bestellt das bis 75 cm Tiefe arbeitet.
Mehr haben wir noch nicht.
Meine Fragen:
- welche Pflanzen eigenen sich für die Uferzone rundherum? ich mag es nicht unbedingt sehr bunt, sondern lieber naturfarben oder weiss....
- sollte in der Uferzone, bzw. auf dem Grund Kies vorhanden sein?
- wie gross ist die Chance das Anton (eine dicke Kröte aus dem kleinen Bachlauf hinter unserem Gartenzaun) der immer mal zu Besuch kommt zu uns umzieht?
- Mit welchen Tieren kann ich rechnen (die sich freiwillig) hier ansiedeln?
- Was kann ich tun um es ihnen angenehm und einladend zu machen?
- was kann ich in den eich selber reinsetzen?

Sicher kommen noch einige Fragen im Laufe der Zeit, anderes wird sich vielleicht von alleine klären
Jedenfalls bedanke ich mich schon mal und freue mich auf Antworten.
LG
Andrea


----------



## Erin (25. Apr. 2017)

Moin Andrea und herzlich willkommen 

Erste Gegenfrage...gibt es schon Fotos oder wollt ihr den Teich erst noch setzen?

Meinst du mit Uferzone die kleine Sumpfzone in der Schale? Wenn ja, würden mir da spontan Sumpfkrokus, __ Wollgras und weiße __ Sumpfdotterblume einfallen  Unterwasserpflanzen sollten aber auch nicht fehlen. Als Substrat würde ich keinen Kies nehmen, lieber Sand mit etwas Gartenerde vermischt, die Pflanzen wollen ja auch was zu futtern und Kies setzt sich irgendwann zu.
Wenn Anton wirklich eine Kröte ist, kommt er eher zur Paarungszeit vorbei, sie leben idR irgendwo im Garten in gemütlichen Verstecken und nicht im Wasser. Meine __ Kröten hocken hier gerne unterm Totholz, pack doch was an Teich, möglichst im Schatten und etwas feucht, vielleicht richtet er sich dann bei euch häuslich ein.
__ Wasserläufer und diverse __ Käfer, __ Molche eine gewisse Zeit des Jahres, __ Frösche, Libellenlarven, Kaulquappen, Wasserasseln, Wasserflöhe und Hüpferlinge....das sind so die, die sich aktuell bei mir tummeln ( und die ich idenfizieren kann), kamen alle von allein und stellen sich dann bei dir sicherlich auch bald ein  

Vielleicht noch ein paar Ausstiegshilfen in Form von Totholz und krautige Ecken, wo sich die Tierchen verstecken können und dann einfach Geduld haben 

Ist 45 cm die Tiefe? und wofür das Solarpaneel?

Ansonsten viel Spaß hier im Forum und natürlich mit eurem Teich


----------



## ustrami (25. Apr. 2017)

Hallo,
erstmal Danke schön für die ausfführliche Antwort
Er ist schon eingebuddelt, mach morgen mal Bilder..
Solarpanel werden wir warscheinlich nicht benutzen (obwohl voreilig bestellt) wegen dem geplanten Bachlauf....
und ja, 45 cm ist die Tiefe....
Freu mich))))und kann es eigentlich kaum erwarten...aber werde wohl Geduld haben müssen
LG


----------



## Erin (25. Apr. 2017)

Moin,

kann ich mir vorstellen, bin ja auch manchmal leicht ungeduldig  Wegen Pflanzen guck doch einfach mal hier in die Datenbank, da findest du mehr als genug für jeden Bereich und für jeden Geschmack, hat mir auch schon oft weitergeholfen, gerade wenn man sich nicht ganz sicher ist wegen der Pflanztiefe und dergleichen 
Bei 45cm Tiefe könnte es etwas knapp werden mit Überwintern für Frosch und Co, aber da bin ich kein Experte...


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Apr. 2017)

Hallo Andrea,
ich freue mich, dass Du zu uns gefunden hast ! Hier im Forum habe ich schon viele schöne kleine Teiche gesehen, auch "Minis" findest Du hier. Ich hatte in meinem Teich ursprünglich auch keine Fische und war erstaut, was da alles so eingewandert war, und in welcher Menge!
Da das Wasser von Anfang an klar war (nicht alle Teichbewohner mögen das), konnten wir auch gut beobachten. Du wirst also viel Freude mit Deinem Teich haben. An Pflanzen kann ich Dir __ Seggen und __ Binsen ans Herz legen. Leider gibt es in den Baumärkten und Gartencentern fast überall dasselbe (es sind aauch schöne Sachen dabei). Bei NG oder Werner (alias Nymphaion) findest Du wesentlich mehr, um nur mal zwei Beispiele zu nennen. Dort hab' ich auch mal was geschrieben 





RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Dän


, und hier 





RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits


 sind auch ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich. Vielleicht macht das Lust auf mehr.


----------



## ustrami (26. Apr. 2017)

Guten Morgen,
Danke 
ich arbeite mich in den nächstrn Tagen hiermal so richtig durch

LG
und einen schönen Tag
Andrea


----------



## docjake (7. Mai 2017)

Erin schrieb:


> Moin,
> Bei 45cm Tiefe könnte es etwas knapp werden mit Überwintern für Frosch und Co, aber da bin ich kein Experte...



45 cm sind in der Tat zu wenig, um zu überwintern. 80 besser 100 cm Tiefe werden in unseren Breitengraden empfohlen. Allerdings kann man wohl ein Zufrieren verhindern, wenn man einen handelsüblichen Aquariumheizstab rein hängt.

Grüßle

Jürgen


----------



## ustrami (7. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
das ist eine gute Idee, wenn das mit dem Heizstab funktioniert.....Danke
Bilder habe ich nicht vergessen, kommen demnächst..
LG und schönenRestsonntag
Andrea


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2017)

ustrami schrieb:


> wenn das mit dem Heizstab funktioniert


Das funktioniert - so überleben meine überirdischen - also viel mehr gefährdeten - Miniteiche jeden Winter ohne kaputt zu frieren.


----------



## ustrami (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
Danke für den Link.....da arbeite ich mich noch durch...

wie versprochen die ersten Bilder, sieht noch etwas wüst aus, aber wir sind stolz drauf
Als Bewohner haben wir uns für 3 __ Schildkröten entschieden
LG


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2017)

ustrami schrieb:


> Als Bewohner haben wir uns für 3 __ Schildkröten entschieden


Echte? Na dann bau mal gleich einen Zaun drum rum und kauf Dir einen ordentlichen Filter. Und ein Aquarium für den Winter.


----------



## ustrami (19. Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen,
das war ein Joke, wir haben 3 Dekoschildkröten, sorry, dachte das man das gut erkennt.....
würde niemals die armen Tiere in dem kleinen Teil halten
GLG


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2017)

Dekoschildkröten? Die Rasse ist wohl bedenklos im Miniteich zu halten. Da bin ich jetzt aber beruhigt.


----------



## ustrami (19. Mai 2017)

))


----------



## ustrami (19. Mai 2017)

nächster Schritt, leider hat das Wetter heute verhindert das wir weiter machen konnten..
LG


----------



## troll20 (19. Mai 2017)

Deine Schildis sehen ganz schön blass aus gib ihnen doch mal ein Möhrchen


----------



## StefanRP (19. Mai 2017)

Die Vögle werden sich auf jedenfall freuen ;-)


----------



## ustrami (20. Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen,
hmmmm....wenn Möhrchen helfen, probiere ich das

Ja, den Vögeln gefällt das sehr, die alte Vogeltränke wirdnicht mehr genutzt:_)
LG


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2017)

Falls jemand den Beitrag von Docjake vermisst: Wir hatten inzwischen geklärt, das es sich nur um DEKO-__ Schildkröten handelt - nicht um lebende! Deshalb hat er jetzt ein eigenes Thema im Bereich Tiere im und am Teich.


----------

